# 2000 VW Beetle. Where is the Radio Amplifier located?



## WET-BOX-MARINE (Aug 12, 2007)

Under the dashboard, passenger side 
Behind the center load opening cover on the left in the trunk 
Under the dashboard, driver's side 
Under the front seat 
please help me guys


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: 2000 VW Beetle. Where is the Radio Amplifier located? (WET-BOX-MARINE)*

Assuming you have the Monsoon system, the amplifier is located in the trunk behind the left rear bumper.
Pull up the spare tire cover and you'll see it tucked up under the left side.


----------



## WET-BOX-MARINE (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: 2000 VW Beetle. Where is the Radio Amplifier located? (CGK)*

thank you !!!!!


----------

